# Wound Healing



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anybody have tips on how to help a minor skin wound heal? Roo has a small scab on her left wing tip that keeps reopening. She's had it since she was rescued, and it doesn't look infected or anything, but I periodically find a very small amount of new dried blood around the area. I don't think she's picking it, but I think she may accidentally irritate it while preening. The fact that she's molting right now doesn't help, Im sure. 

I have a vet appointment next Friday, but is there anything I should be doing in the meantime? Or specific things I should ask for from the vet? When he examined this area previously he said it just needed more time to heal, but it's been a month and that doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Cockatiels in general are bad healers. They do not have a good coagulant-factor so their dried blood can easily be pecked away by accident. The best you can do is put some synthetic coagulant on it. 

And foodwise give here some egg-food in order for her to have enough energy to molt while she can use the other nutrients to keep on making fresh blood-plates. 

Hopefully the vet can help too !


----------



## Tyander (Sep 12, 2011)

Could be an ingrown feather (feather cyst) or worse it could be a tumour. An avian vet can tell you more which is why I won't comment on this one. the AVIX line of soother spray might help but I suggest you visit a doctor to find out more.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

This particular spot is just a scab caused by the other birds she was caged with in her previous home. But she also has what may be a feather cyst on her other wing. We're going to the vet today.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

all i can tell you is time. trust me. after cappys operation it took over 2 months just for it to scab up and i had to keep constant watch over her just to stop her from itching it.
2 weeks after her first surgery, i went to medicate her and she flew off. bursting the wound open again and she lost a lot of blood before i managed to fill it with corn flour and watch her over night until the vets were open. it can take ages and to us it feels like forever!
i really hope she gets better soon, shes been through enough! if its not a constant bleeding i wouldnt worry about it too much. 
keep us posted on what the vet says


----------



## Tyander (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor baby. Wish her luck.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I posted this in the other thread too, but the vet lanced the cyst and was basically unconcerned about the scab. He told me to give her more frequent showers, but that other than that, she'll probably stop messing with it when she's finished molting. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pokeymom (Sep 6, 2011)

Just wondering how did she heal? I have a cockatiel ( posted this ) that has a sore on his back and we have had to collar him and even under close supervision with his collar off to let him drink..he reaches back and opens it up again before we can stop. So wondering did she heal and how long?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She is still healing. She's being very good, though. She hasn't messed with the spot the vet lanced at all. It's been about 2 months since she was originally rescued, and I would say she is probably 95% healed from injuries that were all over her body. I'll keep you updated on how it continues.


----------

